# INCRA Router Table Guide Info.



## empty5853 (Sep 13, 2015)

Hello,
I acquired a router table setup and it came with a big box of INCRA jig parts. What a mess!:| Like a big puzzle.

I've managed to get a lot of it together that I believe is the proper way it was intended but.... I'm still at a loss on how to use it, adjust it, etc. I can go online and download the manual but I don't know what model I have and the site pictures don't help as mine is pretty old (I'm guessing). I looked at all the parts and don't see a model name or number anywhere

I took a few pictures and hope someone can help me identify the model.. With that info. I can get a user manual and then I'm in luck.

Please help!

Mark T.


----------



## empty5853 (Sep 13, 2015)

I guess I should of looked a little harder. I think I have an INCRA Jig PRO model. 

Mark T.


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

Yep, Incra Jig Pro. If you didn't get the templates with it, the ones currently available work fine. I'm not seeing the small cursor that you set as a reference--if missing that might take a phone call to Incra to source (or just improvise--it is really just a fixed reference point).

earl


----------



## empty5853 (Sep 13, 2015)

greenacres2 said:


> Yep, Incra Jig Pro. If you didn't get the templates with it, the ones currently available work fine. I'm not seeing the small cursor that you set as a reference--if missing that might take a phone call to Incra to source (or just improvise--it is really just a fixed reference point).
> 
> earl



Thanks Earl,

I might have the cursor you're talking about as I still have a few parts left. Would that be the "Flip Sight Cursor" the manual shows?

If so, I have (2) of those. One for each side of the base I guess.

Mark T.


----------



## Router Roman (Jun 7, 2012)

Mark,
I have the same one and when looking through the incra site, nothing is referenced with this one. If you have any questions, please give me a call. If we do not answer, please leave a message. I will try to take a few pictures of mine with some of the attachments. It might take a few days, because they are often times hiding in the garage.
Roman 
Michigan
248 644 0836


----------



## empty5853 (Sep 13, 2015)

Router Roman said:


> Mark,
> I have the same one and when looking through the incra site, nothing is referenced with this one. If you have any questions, please give me a call. If we do not answer, please leave a message. I will try to take a few pictures of mine with some of the attachments. It might take a few days, because they are often times hiding in the garage.
> Roman
> Michigan
> 248 644 0836



Thanks Roman,
That's very generous of you. 
I finally got all the parts together and downloaded a manual from the INCRA site
I ordered a piece of 3/8" Lexan and made a router table plate for it as I couldn't find one of the original ones to fit it. I'm going to mount a Bosch 1617EVS to it. They make a kit that incudes the router and a router table base that you can use to raise and lower the router from the top. I rarely do doors so it should work very well for my purposes. I've had a Bosch router before and really liked it. Now I just need to find some time to go through the manual and familiarize myself with all the "bells and whistles" of the jig. I've never had one this fancy before. All I've ever used was a piece of straight wood and a couple of clamps :wink:

Thanks for all the help.

Take care.

Vr
Mark T.


----------



## Router Roman (Jun 7, 2012)

*Incra Pro*

Dear Fellow Woodworker,
Please send me the link for the manual.
Roman


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

Router Roman said:


> Dear Fellow Woodworker,
> Please send me the link for the manual.
> Roman


Roman,
Go here INCRA TOOLS :: INCRA Product Manuals, choose Router Table Fences, there will be listing for the Incra Jig Pro. 

earl


----------



## Router Roman (Jun 7, 2012)

*Manual link*

A big thank you from the wolverine state.
Roman


----------

